# Is this a realistic value?



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Gibson ‘67 Flying V guitar USA RI | Guitars | Woodstock | Kijiji 

*Description*
Gibson ‘67 Flying V guitar USA Re Issue Beautiful shape! Beautiful feel (rolled fretboard...feels so good!!) Come with original Gibson hard shell case. 100% original!!! Mint!!! Awesome guitar! No disappointments here!!! $2100









I was offerred this for a trade for something non music related.
I dont get on with V's so I would be flipping it if I went through with it.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Pass. There is one in Toronto at $1650 right now on reverb.

I recognize that guitar display wall, lots of nice items get posted there but prices seem to be consistently high. Never dealt with them personally though.










Gibson Flying V Factor X 2003 - 2008 | Reverb


The Factor X rebrand on Gibson's Designer Series in 2003 took the Flying V along with it, and while the model officially dropped the '67 designation, it remained largely built on the 1967 Flying V framework. The V would again rebrand in 2009 to just the Flying V. The Flying V Faded was also avail...




reverb.com


----------



## Mutron (Dec 28, 2011)

I personally don't think a used '67 Flying V RI is worth more than $1500 and that would have to be mint condition with no mods and OHSC and case candy included...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vokey design said:


> Pass. There is one in Toronto at $1650 right now on reverb.
> 
> I recognize that guitar display wall, lots of nice items get posted there but prices seem to be consistently high. Never dealt with them personally though.
> 
> ...


Thanks.
I've priced my item in the trade at about $1500...but I fear that V's are hard to move even at that price.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 345572


Is that US prices and is it asking price or sold price?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Guncho said:


> Is that US prices and is it asking price or sold price?



It says "for sales" so I would assume sold prices.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

As for the guitar in the OP, I had a Flying V that was identical, but wasn't a reissue, that cost far less. When I got rid of it I just traded it back in at L&M as I didn't think it would be a big seller on Kijiji.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Guncho said:


> Is that US prices and is it asking price or sold price?


$CDN. I believe that it's a sold graph.


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm in St. Thomas, and I have bought a guitar from this seller. I paid a bit more than I wanted to for the guitar, but he seemed a decent guy (answered emails politely and quickly).


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I would want $25,000 as payment for me having to look at that guitar for more than 3 seconds lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I know new prices for those have gone waaay up, but I’d be hard pressed to pay even $1500 for that.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Price drop to $1900


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys.
the deal for me is dead, but please feel free to discuss V values if you like.


----------

